# When demographics dictate what goes on TV.



## Canthook Coasty (Feb 21, 2011)

I believe that the History channel has a problem with the viewer demographics for Ax men. If they market it for real life loggers and make it realistic, than you would only have about 3000-5000 people watching regularly. Plus, the fact that most professional loggers leave the drama far from the job site and actually do there jobs safely; it would probably be almost boring. 

Now, if you market it for the kids that grew up watching Jerry Springer, don’t have the attention span to sit still for five minutes, come from abusive families, and are just waiting to get the guts to come out of the closet and finely switch to Ru Paul’s Drag race, then you have a show that will generate numbers.

If I want to see fathers and sons fight, people act like a fool with chain saws, people catch and eat turtles, use too much explosives making a road, people with asthma get lost on day hikes, or other such drivel, I have You Tube. 

I must be some kind of old geezer because I could watch good logging for hours on end without all the crap. I would rather have to sit through hours of GOL.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 21, 2011)

Well said. When we're logging we try to avoid excitement. Boring is good. Boring gets you home every night.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I just saw a big Stihl 880 with an Oregon bar cutting trees on Gold Mine Alaska. Don’t see too much of that on Ax Men.


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 22, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well said. When we're logging we try to avoid excitement. Boring is good. Boring gets you home every night.


 
Amen good Sir, Amen


----------



## Cummins00 (Feb 28, 2011)

They should of at least hired real actors and a decent special effects crew. Whoever wrote the script to this show shouldn't have quit his day job writing for Laguna Beach. If you think watching Gabe try to be a tough guy is funny, you should see him try to play softball when the crowd chants "Browning!" over and over again each of his at bats.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 28, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> Amen good Sir, Amen


 
Thats how i like my days also


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 8, 2011)

Since it is unlikely that the History Channel is going to move Ax Men away from the realm of Jerry Springer and the Real World out in the woods with chainsaws, I have a suggestion for them. Because “real” lumbermen don’t get into slap fights in the Oregon grape bushes or throw temper tantrums daily (yes, I know they really do, but the people at home don’t know the truth  ) why don’t we add some real world “realism” to the show. Someone calls you a name or makes fun of you, slash their truck tires. Push you down or shove you, pull out a knife and remove their liver. Almost drops a widow maker on you, go up to your truck, grab the sawed off, go to the yarder, and make his wife a widow. Threaten to fire you, blow up the boss’s truck with a gas bomb. Of course, these things would be scripted too and no one would really get hurt, but at least there would be some real action instead of playground drama.


----------

